# Look what weve got



## savarin (Mar 25, 2017)

Oooooooooooooh! Look what weve got coming.
https://www.windytv.com/?-18.937,148.843,8,m:c62akfK
If it doesnt display for Townsville just scroll around to Australia.
On a different note this is probably the best weather prognostication site I've found, its very comprehensive.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 25, 2017)

Is that a cyclone (hurricane) fixing to hit Ozzy?


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks a little nasty. And what a cool web site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 25, 2017)

That looks like a direct hit on Tuesday---stay safe.


----------



## savarin (Mar 26, 2017)

It was forecast to hit Townsville late monday night but now its deepening and will cross the coast south of us at Ayre as a catagory 4 early Tuesday.
We should only get 80kph winds at max and a heap of rain.
But Ayre could suffer a heap of damage and it might cut the coastal road.


----------



## HMF (Mar 26, 2017)

Stay safe.


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 26, 2017)

Thats a good website Charles. I havent seen that before. Bookmarked

Cheers Phil


----------



## savarin (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks Nels, looks as if we will be ok its moving south but we wont get the rain to solve our water shortage now.


----------



## savarin (Mar 28, 2017)

it missed us but the whitsundays received a bashing from the largest cyclone in area  in recorded history.
http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...mage-gallery/8d4f67a9e3fc0fa545a77042a13e04ab
heaps of pics here


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 28, 2017)

Glad you made it safe. Did you get any rain from it?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 28, 2017)

Your storm made our National News here, USA, looked nasty.


----------



## savarin (Mar 28, 2017)

Its still going on inland but is downgraded to a powerful storm.
Were getting quite a few wind gusts but nothing dangerous and so far hardly any rain.
I emptied my water tank to get a full refill but it didnt happen.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Mar 30, 2017)

When I saw that on the satellite image I just naturally thought. "Tie me kangaroo down, sport..."


----------



## savarin (Mar 30, 2017)

His names is not mentioned in Oz now.


----------



## genec (Mar 30, 2017)

that ought to keep the dust down for a few days.


----------



## Kickstart (Apr 2, 2017)

Great site, Thanks


----------

